# EHEIM wet/dry external filter?



## Corey (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello

Is the Eheim 2227 Filter worth the 300$ price tag for a 55 gallon tank?
And how does this "breathing" technology work?

Thank u


----------



## Awugod (Mar 10, 2006)

IMO, not worth the $300 price tag. I picked one up used for about $70 from Ebay for my 55gal, a price I couldn't refuse. Acutally it was brand new but was labeled as a customer return because it was missing some pieces. Those pieces cost me about $5 from Big Al's.

THe breather tube hangs over the back of the tank. It sucks in air from above the water surface.

For the price I paid, I think its an excellent filter...not for $300 bucks. Give a look on Ebay, it took me about a month to find the right deal. From what I saw in that waiting period, they seem to come in waves, sometimes there will be lots on there and sometimes none.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Not in my opinion. I am am using Eheim classic series filters whenever I need a canister. They provide superb value for money. Anything beyond that is just gimmicks.


----------



## twofronts (Apr 23, 2003)

eheim 2260 here and love it. Lottttts of water flow.


----------



## scuba20v (May 28, 2007)

the eheim filter is a great filter if you have the money to dish out. if you don't want to spend that much i would go with a Rena xp3. i have one and love it. you could get 2 Rena filters for the price of the eheim


----------



## afrocentric aquarist (Oct 13, 2008)

I was able to buy my eheim wet/dry on ebay for ~$150. So far it has performed really well and adds a nice rhythmic stream into the tank (75 gallon). If you can find one on ebay or craigslist, go for it.

Remember, though, that it is designed for purely biological filtration. You will still need a cheaper HOT filter for mechanical filtration.


----------

